# SUPERLUX ECM 999 vs Behringer ECM8000



## gregstef (Jan 4, 2011)

Has enyone tried this mic before?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A search on our REW and SPL Meters / Mics Forums comes back with this:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...g_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=SUPERLUX

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gregstef (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry if there is a post which answers my question but i can't find something with search neither with the link that you send me. Can you please send me the link of the post. (Probably a problem with the internet connection here at my job. I don't know)


----------



## gregstef (Jan 4, 2011)

The only post that i found was mine HAHAHA:huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you just search “superlux” you’ll find three other threads. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## angpoa (Apr 11, 2011)

what about ECM 888?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anything specific you're interested in, or will a link to the Superlux website suffice? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

